# Feedback Ausgabe 08/2008



## robbe (28. Juni 2008)

Grade eben ist bei mir die neue Ausgabe in den Briefkasten geflattert. Da ich großer Fan von Henners Retro Videos bin, hab ich natürlich erstmal die DVD eingelegt und bin noch nicht großartig zum lesen gekommen. Aber statt dem Rückblick, gibt es zweimal "TEST - Marktuebersicht Maeuse". Die eine datei heißt zwar "RETRO - Rueckblick PCGH 0803", aber es handelt sich auch um das "TEST - Marktuebersicht Maeuse"-Video. Kann sein, das ich nen Einzelfall bin, aber vielleicht solltet ihr das mal überprüfen. 
Die restlichen Videos sind top, vorallem PCGH in Gefahr ist wieder ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Johihc (28. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist es genau so!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Juni 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem - ich hoffe da wird PCGH reagieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2008)

bei mir auch....teils fehlen Vidoes und teils doppelt.....schade...hab mich so drauf gefreut  

Könnt ihr Plz die fehlenden Videos hochladen? wäre sehr nett


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Juni 2008)

Das RETRO-Video und der 60-Sekunden-Tipp fehlen, dafür sind der 2/4 Kerne Vergleich Race Driver GRID und die Mausmarktübersicht doppelt.


Ganz ehrlich - eine Frechheit. So etwas *MUSS* bei einer Kontrolle auffallen. Schade, schade PCGH.


----------



## robbe (28. Juni 2008)

sieht ja fast so aus, als wären alle produzierten dvds davon betroffen. hätte eigentlich gedacht, das erstmal nen paar testexemplare genau kontrolliert werden, bevor dann alle gepresst werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2008)

ich hab einfach mal PCGH_Thilo mit na PM auf den Thread hingewiesen. 
Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch net ein


----------



## tobyan (28. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nich 

Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Juni 2008)

Henner und ich prüfen es gleich am Montag und laden die fehlenden Videos gegebenfalls hoch.

Marco


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2008)

Thx 

Ich denke sowas kann ja mal passieren...aber aus Fehlern sollte man lernen


----------



## potzblitz (29. Juni 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Antivir PE! Wieso ist es auf der DVD noch in der 7 Version obwohl die 8 schon draußen ist.
Hab gerade ne´n  Laptop alles neu Installiert und da ist es mir aufgefallen!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juni 2008)

Die Veröffentlichung von Antivir hat sich mit dem Redaktionsschluss der DVD überschnitten. Die DVD müssen eine Woche früher als das Heft abgeben, also fast 2,5 Wochen vor EVT.

Marco


----------



## Henner (30. Juni 2008)

Wir arbeiten gerade daran, die Videos zum Download bereitzustellen - ich melde mich gleich wieder.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem - hoffentlich in der Originalqualität und kein Youtube-Mist.


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten gerade daran, die Videos zum Download bereitzustellen - ich melde mich gleich wieder.



Klasse!


----------



## Henner (30. Juni 2008)

Alles klar - hier sind sie:
PCGH - News: PCGH 08/2008: Fehlende Videos zum Download
Und zwar in voller Qualität, keine Flash-Videos. Dafür sind die Dateien natürlich etwas größer.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Juni 2008)

Super - musste mich zwar erstmal wieder anmelden (PW vergessen ) aber jetzt bin ich die Videos am Laden. Waurm ist dieser verdammte 60-Sekunden-Tipp 35MB groß?


----------



## Riezonator (1. Juli 2008)

2 Fragen zum artikel auf seite 100 "PC am (LCD-) Fernseher"

Warum macht ihr als aufmacher einen Panasonic-Plasma und schreibt dann LCD drunter?

oder liegt es daran das ihr bei der PZ800 Serie das Panasonic Logo nicht retuschieren musstet

und 2.
Und warum testet ihr den keine plasma's alles laber von scheiß reaktionszeiten aber das bei nem plasma der schwarzwert besser is und die reaktionszeit im "Nanosekunden"!!-berich liegt

thx schonmal für die antwort


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ein Fehler gefunden auf Seite 73, ganz unten links der Text unter dem Diagramm. Dort steht ".....maximal möglichen Takt mit 1,65 bis *1*,4 Volt...." 

Dort meinte man sicher *2*,4V


----------



## tobyan (2. Juli 2008)

und jetzt?!?


----------



## Henner (2. Juli 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> 2 Fragen zum artikel auf seite 100 "PC am (LCD-) Fernseher"


Kollege Craemer ist gerade im Urlaub - er meldet sich, sobald er wieder da ist.


----------



## Riezonator (2. Juli 2008)

jo ok


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. Juli 2008)

Habe mir vorhin auch die Ausgabe gekauft. 
Bin zwar nur mal 1 stündechen "drübergeflogen" aber schon viele Interessante Sachen gesehen.



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Ok, Soundkarten kommen - vermutlich in der 09. Die 08 platzt schon aus allen Nähten (Stichwort: GT200)


Da wurde nicht zu viel versprochen  cool

Aber auf der Seite 34 steht, dass das Enermax MODU82+ ein ATX 12V2.2 NT ist aber auf der Verpackung steht das es nach 2.3 spezifiziert ist 
Was ich cool finde Xilence hat endlich mal ein brauchbares NT gebaut, aber zu einen ordendlichen Preis 

Um die beiden fehlenden Videos(auf der Heft DVD) ansehen zu können muss ich mich zwangsläufig auf pcgh.de anmelden oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die anzusehen?
Tänks for help 

MFG


----------



## Henner (3. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Um die beiden fehlenden Videos(auf der Heft DVD) ansehen zu können muss ich mich zwangsläufig auf pcgh.de anmelden oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die anzusehen?


Du wirst sie auch auf der nächsten DVD finden.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit den "nicht" Dauergästen auf PCGH.de aus? Also Leute, die sich die Zeitschrift zum ersten und (vlt.) auch zum letzten Mal gekauft haben - kann man denen zumuten sich anzumelden? 

Da das hier ja der Feedbackthread ist mal meine Meinung zur Zeitschrift: Wieder gut gelungen - schöne Artikel (kleine "Schönheitsfehler" ) und auch (meistens) tolle Videos.
So Leid es mir tut, das Retrovideo war diesmal einfach schlecht! Auch der 60-Sekunden-Tipp war nicht wirklich hilfreich. Denn die Leute, die sich ein solches R.O.G.-Mainboard kaufen, übertaktet manuell auf 4GHz und nicht mit so einer lächerlichen Funktion von 2,4GHz auf 2,66GHz.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Du wirst sie auch auf der nächsten DVD finden.



Solange kann ich nicht warten 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit den "nicht" Dauergästen auf PCGH.de aus? Also Leute, die sich die Zeitschrift zum ersten und (vlt.) auch zum letzten Mal gekauft haben - kann man denen zumuten sich anzumelden?



Wo ist da denn das Problem? Man kann sich kurz als Max Mustermann aus der Fakestreet 1234 in 04711 Imaginationshausen anmelden und das Zeuch runterladen und dann sein Account wieder löschen 
Für jeden der DSL hat sollte das kein Problem darstellen 
Ärgerlich und mit etwas Aufwand verbunden ist´s trotzdem. Dumm ist´s halt wirklich nur für Leute ohne Breitband.

Shame on den dafür Verantwortlichen 
straft den Menschen ordendlich ab (´n Kasten Bier für jeden) 

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:
			
		

> straft den Menschen ordendlich ab (´n Kasten Bier für jeden)



Auch für die Leute aus dem Forum! 

Naja, ist passiert - kann man nicht rückgängig machen (Strg+Z) und wird jetzt auch nicht mehr vorkommen.

Ich hatte zum Glück ein Konto - hab aber den Namen vergessen. Die ganze Zeit versuchte ich mich mit "Andy1904" anzumelden - aber ging nicht. Da fiel mir ein, dass mein Name ja "Andre1904" ist. Schon schön doof...


----------



## OMD (3. Juli 2008)

hab mir heute nachmittag endlich hier in spanien die aktuelle PCGH gefunden gestern in X-Geschaeften gewesen wo es sie nicht gab aber heute war es endlich soweit.

hab leider noch nicht viel lesen koennen hab bis jetzt nur den lesertest gelesen und der ist richtig gut geworden und die bilder gefallen mir auch. 

so jetzt gehts ab auf die terrasse und weiter PCGH lesen.

gruss OMD aus dem schoenen spanien


----------



## 2000Miles (7. Juli 2008)

AUf meiner HEft DVD fehlen einige Videos. Satt dem Rückblick zur Ausgabe 8 2003 ist das Maus Test Video doppelt drauf.
Wo gibts die Videos in voller Qualität zum runterladen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Wer lesen kann...
Link (in diesem Thread!)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2008)

2000Miles schrieb:


> AUf meiner HEft DVD fehlen einige Videos. Satt dem Rückblick zur Ausgabe 8 2003 ist das Maus Test Video doppelt drauf.
> Wo gibts die Videos in voller Qualität zum runterladen?



LOL  Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil, schon den Thread durchgeschaut?


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

Da wir die DVDs nicht im haus pressen, wird es schwierig sein, den verantworlichen ausfindig zu machen, der die Ladung Bier spendieren muss


----------



## 2000Miles (7. Juli 2008)

Und wann spendiert endlich mal jemand einen Kasten wegen der Werbung? Das Thema spreche ich jetzt schon zum dritten Mal an. Wann rechtfertigt sich endlich jemand dazu? Es reicht doch einfach das Statement, dass das Geld sonst nciht reicht und die Zeitung dann 15€ kostet. Da sist besser als nix zu sagen!


----------



## Henner (8. Juli 2008)

2000Miles schrieb:


> Wann rechtfertigt sich endlich jemand dazu? Es reicht doch einfach das Statement, dass das Geld sonst nciht reicht und die Zeitung dann 15€ kostet. Da sist besser als nix zu sagen!


Genauso ist es - Werbung muss sein, da sich das Heft sonst nicht finanzieren ließe.


----------



## 2000Miles (8. Juli 2008)

5€ sind aber schon recht happig. VErsteht mich nciht falsch, aber könnte man die Werbung nicht sinnvoller ins Heft einbauen? Einfach die letzten 30 Seiten damit zuklarn, wie es bei jeder anderen Zeitschrift auch Gang und Gäbe ist. Dann noch so ein kleines Werbeheftchen dazu, das kann man ja gleich wegwerfen. Ich glaube, damit wäre vielen geholfen.


----------



## Henner (8. Juli 2008)

Das wäre für den Leser sicher angenehm - aber wer würde Werbung schalten, die sich niemand ansieht? Sorry, so funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich schau mir hin und wieder Werbung sogar interessiert an (außer dieses Klingelton-/Bildchen-Gelumpe fürs Handy).
Und daß es ohne Werbung nun mal nicht geht muß man akzeptieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2008)

genau, von mir aus könnte nochmehr werbung rein, wenn dadurch das heft günstiger wird

Ich bin noch nicht so faul um die werbung wegzublättern (wie anscheinend manch anderer hier)

MFG Fr3@k


----------



## 2000Miles (9. Juli 2008)

Die Werbung ist halt genau an den falschen Stellen. Besonders beim Editioral, das viel über eine Zeitschrift auszusagen hat, ist die Werbung sehr nervig, auch auf mehrseitigen Tests, bei denen man dauernd umbläöttern muss, weil Werbung dazwischen ist.
Aber das Jammern bringt ja nix, die Zeitschrift wird eh nicht billier.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2008)

2000Miles schrieb:


> 5€ sind aber schon recht happig.



Überleg mal, was du dafür sonst bekommen würdest. Zwei Bierchen in deiner Stammkneipe oder in der Disco. Vier Käsestangen. Alles binnen Minuten vernichtet. Oder eine Kinokarte bei günstigen Konditionen; 1,5 Tageskarten für die U-Bahn. Das Papier kannst du zwar auch essen, wir empfehlen aber nur den visuellen Konsum.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

Für 5€ vier Käsestangen? So lebt ihr, dass es so etwas so billig gibt? 

Aber stimmt dir voll zu, der Preis hört sich erst nach viel an, aber wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt. (nicht zu vergleichen mit den Redaktoren ver BRAVO)

"Zu viel" Werbung finde auch nicht - voll im Bereich des Normalen! 

@Raff: Danke für deine Antwort (Leserfrage).


----------



## Oliver (14. Juli 2008)

Die Preise wurden zugunsten der Leser großzügig gerundet. In der Disco hab ich auch schon mal 5 Euro fürn Bier bezahlt ^^


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Preise wurden zugunsten der Leser großzügig gerundet. In der Disco hab ich auch schon mal 5 Euro fürn Bier bezahlt ^^



Denke auch der Preis ist okay. Wenn ich mir überlege das ich mir auch schonmal nen Drink für 10 Euro gönne. Da habe ich weniger von als von einer Ausgabe PCGH. 

Und das mit der Werbung, irgendwie muss man ja Geld verdienen. Ich find's okay. 


Gruß


----------



## 2000Miles (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja auch bereit die 5€ zu zahlen (mache ich ja schon seit 5 Jahren). Doch Stopp, vor 5 Jahren hat die Zeitschrift mit CD 3,99€ gekostet, im Abo 3,60€. Das kostet jetzt schon die Version ohne jeglichen Datenträger. Mich stört nur diese Preisentwicklung (ja ich weiß auch, dass alles teurer wird), auch wenn jetzt eine DL DVD drin ist.
Doch das Problem kommt jetzt: über 50% der Zeitschrift ist Werbung. 
Ich führe immer gener das Bsp. Hardwareluxx Printed an. Die ZEitschrift ist sehr gut gemacht, kostet 2,90€ (ohne Datenträger, aber die Treiber gibts ja auch im NEtz) und kommt mit sehr wenig Werbung aus (knapp 15%)


----------



## y33H@ (15. Juli 2008)

Es sind ja nun echt mal keine 50% ... und zudem will ich nicht wissen, wie viel Miese HW-Luxx macht^^

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

Habe mir die HW-Luxx einmal im Krankenhaus gekauft (der billige Kiosk hatte die PCGH nicht ) und naja. PCGH(X) ist dann doch besser.


----------



## kmf (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob man den jetzigen Preis, aber auch die miese Papierqualität der Printausgabe nur mit schierer Menge an geschalteter Werbung rechtfertigen bzw. aufrechterhalten kann. 

... aber egal! 


Ich für meinen Teil messe meinen entrichteten Obolus mehrheitlich noch immer an der Qualität und dem Umfang der veröffentlichten Artikel. Und die Inhalte haben gegenüber früher deutlich an redaktioneller Güte dazugewonnen.


----------



## Riezonator (27. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Kollege Craemer ist gerade im Urlaub - er meldet sich, sobald er wieder da ist.


 

Ist denn der Kollege Crämer immer noch im urlaub??


----------



## OSI_Lars (28. Juli 2008)

Urlaub wäre schön....

Das Bild habe ich von einem Kollegen bekommen - vermutlich war der sich garnicht bewusst, dass es explizit ein LCD-Gerät sein soll. Die Homepage des Herstellers gibt allerdings auch Bilder her, bei denen der Aufmacher exakt so aussieht wie die alte LCD-Serie - sicher bin ich mir da allerdings jetzt nicht.

Wir haben uns bei dem Artikel bewusst auf LCDs beschränkt, weil hier die Verwandtschaft zum PC-Bildschirm gegeben ist. 

Hast DU denn schon praktische Erfahrungen mit einem Plasma als PC-Bildschirm gemacht? Also auch mit Surfen, Foren usw.?

Viele Grüße,
Lars


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2008)

2000Miles schrieb:


> Doch das Problem kommt jetzt: über 50% der Zeitschrift ist Werbung.




Ich habe gerade 38 Seiten Werbung auf 154 Seiten gezählt...

Das entspricht etwa 25% Werbung.... Wenig ist das nicht gerade...


----------



## y33H@ (28. Juli 2008)

Aber auch nicht viel ... es gibt genug Zeitschriften, die weit über 30% drin haben.

cYa


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 38 Seiten Werbung auf 154 Seiten gezählt...
> 
> Das entspricht etwa 25% Werbung.... Wenig ist das nicht gerade...



jop auf sowas bin ich auch gekommen, ist schon ein bissl her aber ich habe irgendwas zwischen 23 und 25% ausgerechnet. 
Das ist zwar nicht ganz wenig, aber von den 50% die 2000Miles suggeriert hatte ist das doch Meilenweit entfernt.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht viel ... es gibt genug Zeitschriften, die weit über 30% drin haben.



Jo die Cosmopolitan z.B. ich glaube die besteht nur aus Werbung 


MFG


----------



## Riezonator (28. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Lars schrieb:


> Hast DU denn schon praktische Erfahrungen mit einem Plasma als PC-Bildschirm gemacht? Also auch mit Surfen, Foren usw.?
> 
> Lars


 
ja das einzig negative was ich festelellen musste ist das die "HDready" Plasmas eine 4:3 Auflösung haben (1024mal 768/ bei 42 Zoll)bei 50 Zoll 127cm (für einen Moni viel zu groß) ist dan wieder ne 1366er auflösung am start was nen LCD entspricht. das Problem daran is die 1:1 Pixel darstellung. (Overscan) Was bei meinem plasma (42 Zoll HDready ca 2 jahre alt)auch eingriffe in den für den Enkunden nicht zugänglichen "Service Mode" um einstellungen am Overscan zu machen da ich beim Service arbeite is das für mich kein Problem. 
Bei den Neuen "Full HD" ist das natürlich absolut kein Problem da diese eine Native 16:9 auflösung haben (1920mal1080)und bei unseren modellen (Panasonic) haben diese im VGA/HDMI bereich eine Overscan Einstellung im für dem Endkunden Zugänglichen Setup.

Ich wede Morgen Mal meinen Lepi mit auf Arbeit nehmen und mich mal etwas näher mit dem Thema befassen und eventuell euren Test ergänzen da ich warscheinlich hier einer der einzigen bin der solch eine breite Pallette an TV geräten zu testen

Ich werde den Thread dann im Monitor forum Posten

PS: Falls ihr Spezielle fragen oder anregungen dafür habt lasst es mich wissen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab grad nochma 2 Fehler gefunden:

Seite 59 unten links neben dem Bild, dort steht "8800 GT (G80, 320MB)"

Dort ist die 8800GT*S* gemeint

Und der 2. Fehler:

Seite 95 

Unten die Benchmark-tabelle --> Race Driver Grid 

Dort sind die FPS gleich obwohl 4xAA/16AF hinzugekommen sind, hört sich danach an, dass die einstellungen nicht übernommen wurden


----------



## SoF (1. August 2008)

musste ganz schöne wege auf mich nehmen um die 08er ausgabe irgendwo zu kriegen ^^ in meiner stammtanke gab's die schon kurz nach erscheinen nicht mehr, während der letzten 2 wochen war ich fast komplett über in düsseldorf, wo ich auch an 2 tankstellen unerfolgreich blieb...heute dann in meiner alten heimat die nächste tanke ohne erfolg...sag mal gibt's die pcgh nicht mehr an der tanke?
dann halt in nen größeren discounter und endlich gefunden was ich suchte.

die werbung ist doch in einem ganz normalen maße, weiß nicht voran man sich da stören kann. vielleicht das die geile alte aus der combat ready werbung nicht mehr drin ist - das stück sah verdammt geil aus und hätte sich in einer neuen werbeanzeige ruhig mal umdrehen können 

hab jetzt noch nicht viel gelesen, aber der NT test ist im ausgang irgendwie merkwürdig. dazu hab ich aber im entsprechenenden topic was geschrieben.

der graka-artikel hat mir sehr gefallen, die mühe hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Nobbis (4. August 2008)

Ich muss mir auch mal kurz Luft machen.

Ich beobachte erschreckendes.

Mein Zeitschriftenschlingel hat normalerweise die aktuelle Ausgabe etwa 1 Woche lang. Als ich am Samstag bei ihm war, wollte ich eigentlich ein erotisches Magazin kaufen, sah dann aber noch nen Stapel PCGH. Ich schaute verwirrt und da ich leicht wütend über so manche Berichterstattung war und mir der tausendste Test eines Intel Boards, der tausendste Test irgendeines C2D oder Q oder wen interessierts, oder die tausendste Nividia Namensgebungsentrümpelungsaktion zum Halse raushängt, habe ich auch schon seit längerem keine Ausgabe mehr gekauft. Aber hey, es scheint in meiner Ecke niemand mehr die Ausgabe zu kaufen. Gut dachte ich und doch etwas neugierig holte ich die 6 € aus der Hostentasche (Kleingeld fürn Ticketautomat). Kaum zuhause angekommen, habe ich 30 min gebraucht um diese Ausgabe zu lesen. *30 MINUTEN* Nachdem ich die Werbung und die bereits angesprochenen Artikel (wiedermal reichlich davon) weggeblättert hab, bin ich lediglich beim Stromverbrauch hängen geblieben. Veileicht ist es der Markt, vieleicht der Sommer, aber sollte sich nichts ändern, war das die letzte Ausgabe für mich. Ach ja, der Netzteiltest war noch ganz interessant wenn auch nichtssagend für mich, da ich 100€ netzteile nicht unbedingt für Mittelklasse halte. In der Wirtschaft braucht man schon viel Überredungskunst, um jemanden solch  ein NT andrehen zu können, von der Gewinnspanne mal ganz zu schweigen.

Mir würde es warm ums Herz werden, wenn mal ein Artikel übers Übertakten von AMD CPU´s käme. Dann aber richtig und nicht son Multiplator Taktversuch mit anschliessender Verwunderung und Vergleich zum 4Ghz übertakteten C2Q. Beispiel 6400er mit Lukü auf 3500Mhz mit 14 Multi und 250RFB, dank billigem 1066er Speicher. Athlon64 OC Calculator

Oder Zusammenbau des Stromsparenden Preis/Leistungs Königs. ODer der Office PC für 200€ im Eigenbau.

Oder wie billig kann man zocken. Selbst für 300 - 350€ kann man einen Rechner zum spielen bauen.* OKAY, habe grad nochmal den vormals überblätterten Playstationnachbau angesehen und fand dort noch etwas zu lesen. Genau diese Richtung finde ich auch interessant. Vor etwa 2 Monaten beim Zusammenbau (wenn ich mal schätzen darf)
 war die NV Wahl vieleicht die bessere, aber jetzt hätte ich die 3850 bzw 3870 genommen, dann wären das mal richtige geile Maschinen.*
Aber was red ich, daran wird es sicher nicht allein liegen, denn früher lag kurz vor der neuen Ausgabe die Alte nicht mehr im Regal.

Was ist los?

Ich verspreche aber das Gesparte in AMD Hardware zu investieren, damit vieleicht nächstes Jahr wieder darüber berichtet werden kann ...


----------



## Oliver (5. August 2008)

Wenn viele Phenoms bzw- die Boards bei Verwendung des Phenoms mit maximal 230 MHz FSB laufen, lässt sich dein Vorschlag schlecht umsetzen. Außerdem habe ich jeden Phenom, der in der Redaktion aufgeschlagen ist mit Wasserkühlung auf die OC-fähigkeit getestet. Und selbst damit laufen einige Phenoms nicht mal mit 3 GHz stabil. Meine Singlestage-Kompressorkühlung war 2 Phenoms, die ich getestet habe schon zu kalt. 

In der Ausgabe 10/08 gibts trotzdem einen Artikel zu Phenom-Overclocking, allerdings mit einem 790GX.

Wenn du 30 Minuten für die Ausgabe brauchst, solltest du vielleicht den Text lesen und nicht nur die Bilder ansehen ^^

Der Begriff "Mittelklassenetzteile" bezog sich vermutlich auf die Belastbarkeit und nicht auf den Preis. Den Office-PC für 175 Euro und den Spielerechner für 650 Euro gibt's in der 08/08 Extended.

Über AMD-Hardware berichten wir genauso wie über Produkte von Intel und Nvidia. Wenn natürlich keine neuen Produkte auf den Markt kommen, können wir schlecht über fiktive CPUs, Mainboards oder Grafikkarten berichten...

SoF: Abo ftw!  Dann kommt das Heft zu dir


----------



## Nobbis (5. August 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich interessiere mich nicht für den tausendsten Test eines Intel Boards, der tausendste Test irgendeines C2D oder Q oder wen interessierts, oder die tausendste Nividia Namensgebungsentrümpelungsaktion . Solche Sachen überblättere ich einfach und lese sie nicht. Deswegen habe ich auch schon seit längerem keine Ausgabe mehr gekauft und ein Abbo kam für mich Jahrelang nicht in Frage, weil ich mich stets an anderen Orten aufhalte. 

Der Stromverbrauch, Playse Nachbau und Netzteiltest war noch ganz interessant. 

Mit *6400er* meinte ich eigentlich einen Dualcore, keinen Phenom mit Lukü auf 3500Mhz mit 14 Multi und 250RFB, dank billigem 1066er Speicher. Das ist problemlos stabil möglich und macht 2700 CPU Punkte im 3DMark06! Davon abgesehen, brauchen heutige Spiele die CPU Performane eines übertakteteb C2D und erst recht eines Quad nicht wirklich, denn selbst in meiner Internetmaschine is nur nen 5200er Windsor und ne 3870 drin, aber Spiele laufen einwandfrei.

Ich finde einfach nur, dass die Hardware Branche der Software Branche voraus eilt und man auch mit nicht eben grad erschienender Hardware noch richtig gut und günstig spielen kann. Das schreibt ihr ja schließlich selbst beim Playse Nachbau

Ich will zwar auch was über neue Hardware lesen, aber auch nur wenn die Infos brandaktuell, nachvollziehbar und auch vorzeigbar sind. Vergleiche mit alter Hardware wäre für mich auch sehr sehr interessant, denn teilweise wird einfach ein Prudukt vom Markt genommen, obwohl es eigentlich Fehlerlos war, dann wird es umbenannt, meist ein paar Zahlen höher und nach irgendeiner Änderung (ich sage bewusst nicht Verbesserung) wieder angeboten. Ich vermisse ganze Netzteilserien mit denen ich sehr zufrieden war. Ebenso Monitore oder noch schlimmer ist es bei Towern. Dementsprechend verschwinden ja auch viele PreisTipps oder sogar die besten Geräte aus den Einkaufsführern. Der Einkaufsführer ist auch zu wenig aussagekräftig wie ich finde. CPU okay, Graka okay, aber bei anderer Hardware w.z.B. Monitore, kann ich nicht erkennen, was was den Unterschied macht. Reaktionszeit Top, Bild gut bis sehr gut, Anschlüsse auch super aber trotzdem schlechte Bewertung. Das Warum zwingt mich dann wieder zur suche oder zum Internet stöbern. Da muss mehr stehen, z.B. warum er nun nicht so gut ist, obwohl alles angegebene ja in Ordnung ist. Ich hoffe das kann man interpretieren was ich hier schreibe


----------



## kmf (6. August 2008)

Man kann sich an der ollen 8/2008 echt aufgeilen. 

Aber mit 5200 egal was du meinst, erreichst du heute eh nichts mehr. 

Kleiner Tip - nimm dir mehr Zeit zum Schreiben ... ähm Korrekturlesen.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mir die pCGH 8/08 mit dvd gekauft und muss erst mal sagen super Magazin ,die nächste wird gleich auch gekauft...
Nur beim DVd anschauen kam der Schreck:
EINE GRO?E Delle in der DVD und als ich sie reklamiert hatte hielt ich auch wieder e8ine kaputte in der hand


----------



## Henner (7. August 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> EINE GRO?E Delle in der DVD und als ich sie reklamiert hatte hielt ich auch wieder e8ine kaputte in der hand


Das darf wirklich nicht sein. Bitte mailen an die Adresse auf der DVD-Hülle, dann gibt's Ersatz.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. August 2008)

Geht das auch jetzt noch wo schon die neue PCGH erschienen ist??


----------

